# Detailingworld™ Review- Wax Planet Oblivion



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Wax Planet Oblivion*

1st up big thanks to Tony at Wax Planet for sending me a pot of the new Oblivion to review.

Wax Planet have recently become forum sponsors and are producing a range of really cool wax products right here in Rotherham, for more information on the brand have a look at the new website here: http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/

WAX IS NOT DEAD and thats a fact, right here in the UK there are some cracking products being made and released by some of the wax makers so if you are bored of coatings get the wax back out because you just cannot beat a good wax 

So lets see if Wax Planets Oblivion is a good wax or not?

*The product:*

The product arrived in a really smart white box which contained a great quality 200ml glass pot in a foam cut out, it really felt like Christmas all over again.

The packaging looks really great and the labelling has been improved on since I last reviewed a Wax Planet wax and looks very smart indeed.

The wax itself is a nice orange colour with a matching Orange scent which was lovely. A quick finger swipe in the pot revealed that Oblivion is a softer wax with a oily texture which I always think points to easy application.

*Wax Planet Say:*

*Super glossy soft show wax blended with Si02 based polymers resins and gloss enhancers for the ultimate wet look gloss presented in a beautiful black gloss uv resistant pot with a sublime chocolate orange fragrance comes compete in a wax planet branded presentation box*

So its a show wax with cleaver stuff added to it, nice!

*The Method:*

It was a nice morning here in Oxfordshire, about 18deg and overcast so perfect conditions for a quick wash, Mrs P's Cooper was in need of a wash today and what with holiday etc has been neglected of late so was looking a bit of a state....



So normal drill here using some new products, wheels and tyres cleaned and a nice coating of snow foam followed by a 2 bucket wash and was looking more presentable.



As a base for the wax coat the carl was given a cleansing polish using a prewax cleaner and was looking good.



Time for waxing operations to commence.

As you can see the presentation of the wax is superb.



A new Royal Pads applicator was chosen today which fitted the pot perfectly.

A single turn in the pot was enough to coat the face of the applicator with the orangy goodness which showed the really soft and oily texture of the wax.

Coat 1 was applied in small over lapping circles and went on really smoothly, just like spreading butter on warm toast, so much so that I only had to return to the wax pot 3 times to complete the roof panel. The panel was then left for 5 minutes for the wax to cure (there is a short cure time on this one and it was pretty warm in direct sunlight).



I am pleased to report that after 5 minutes the wax was really easy to remove and just swiped off with minimal pressure on the buffing towel.

Coat 2 was applied after about 1/2 hour or after the trims and tyres had been dressed. Same drill here application was a breeze and after a 5 minute cure time so was removal.



Looking at the finish after the 2nd coat I couldn't help but be impressed. The finish was really optical and looked glass like but without the sterility of a coating type finish yet oddly enough added a stunning amount of depth and that glow that only a quality wax can give you. There was no darkening to the panels just a dripping wet look.



So a good mornings work all in all.:thumb:

*Price:*

£49.99 for a 200ml glass pot and is available from here: http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/waxes/oblivion-wax (and don't forget your 10% DW Discount).

Value wise because this wax is so soft and oily its really easy to apply thin coats so a 200ml pot will last a long while.

*Would I use it again?: *

Absolutely, this is a stunning wax at a great price point.

*Conclusion:*

Wax Planet Oblivion is a really cool wax which delivers on the promise of a dripping wet look, it smells great, is easy to apply and remove and provides great results at a great price point.

If you are in the market for a new show wax and don't want to spend millions on it this could be the one for you.

And I didn't forget......



It beads like a good un :thumb:

*Thanks for reading:wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

